# NCEES 2008 q 115



## A_Train (Apr 6, 2009)

The equation to calculate the force to raise a weight wrapped around a pipe is given as P/W=e^(f*Theta) , with Theta as the angle of wrap around the pipe.

I have not been able to find this equation in the MERM or in Mark's Handbook.

Does anyone know where it comes from and/or where it is in the MERM?

Thank you


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 6, 2009)

A_Train said:


> The equation to calculate the force to raise a weight wrapped around a pipe is given as P/W=e^(f*Theta) , with Theta as the angle of wrap around the pipe.
> I have not been able to find this equation in the MERM or in Mark's Handbook.
> 
> Does anyone know where it comes from and/or where it is in the MERM?
> ...


Look up "Band Brake".


----------



## bph (Apr 6, 2009)

A_Train said:


> The equation to calculate the force to raise a weight wrapped around a pipe is given as P/W=e^(f*Theta) , with Theta as the angle of wrap around the pipe.
> I have not been able to find this equation in the MERM or in Mark's Handbook.
> 
> Does anyone know where it comes from and/or where it is in the MERM?
> ...


It's in two places in MERM 12th ed.

1. MERM 12th ed page 56-7 under "BELT FRICTION".

2. MERM 12th ed page 52-18 under "BAND BRAKES".

-BPH


----------



## A_Train (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you!

52.89


----------

